# Rod for Penn 706z?



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello all I have question for the forum I am getting a penn 706z for Christmas what is a good rod to go with it? I mainly do wade fishing and peir/sea wall fishing. I like a 6-7.5 foot length.:thumbup:


----------



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have 7.5ft custom build never used.I ask 175.00


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You need at least a 7.5' rod. Or wait until Outcast had their sale and get their 8' rod.


----------

